# Cougar in Ionia County - With Picture



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox17-cougar-ionia-county,0,7032026.story


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Hung around for 6 hours and that is the best picture they could get?

Looks like a big #$% house cat to me! They do practice QCM in that area.:lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

:16suspect


----------



## MilakokiaMatt (Dec 7, 2009)

The picture is pathetic. Could be a skinny house cat. Me and my wife watched a cougar cross the road near Tahquamenon Falls in the U.P. two summers ago. We don't claim to have any pictures though.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

That looks like a bobcat to me. What might be a long tail I think is a branch in the background.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like they took the picture through wax paper. :lol:


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

It was there for six hours and they couldn't get a video or clear picture of it? Sure looks like a house cat to me. It should be easy enough to find it's tracks though and confirm...that it's a house cat.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a house cat to me. With todays cameras even phones typically take much clearer pictures, were they out their with a ploaroid:lol: Its hard for me to imagine that anybody in MI much less down state could stare at a mountain lion in plain view for six hours and not get around to calling the DNR or police


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

That's a bobcat.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll call my mom let her know the cat's out again:lol:


----------



## mil_spec_hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think thats a cougar but I did get a good video of a cougar from Montcalm county but I don't think I can post it. :lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice feral cat there...


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Funny stuff right there!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

that is one of those rare Michigan miniature cougars. . . mostly domesticated, tend to eat Purina. . sometimes escape to chase birds. . .


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

mil_spec_hunter said:


> I don't think thats a cougar but I did get a good video of a cougar from Montcalm county but I don't think I can post it. :lol:


allow me


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> That's a bobcat.


 I dont think it looks anything like a bobcat, I mean it may not be a cougar, but it surely doest look like a bobcat


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't see anything but my neighbors orange mangie barn cat. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

it amazes me how dumb people can be. House cat for sure.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bowhunter1670 said:


> I dont think it looks anything like a bobcat, I mean it may not be a cougar, but it surely doest look like a bobcat


It's got that "blocky" bobcat shape to it, I think anyway, and the tail, it could be curled away in the pic, but like someone else pointed out,, it looks like a branch in the background.

Edit: I just enlarged the photo,,, it's not a housecat and it's not a cougar, the snout appears to be pointed, almost like a coyote,,, and that's DEFINITELY a long tail we're seeing.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I can't believe newspapers actually print this stuff...

standard domestic tabby...


----------

